# Ask Jade Icing



## JadeIcing (Apr 23, 2007)

Ask stupid questions or any question at all!See the odd ball answers I will give

*EX: (Q) When did you cut your nails.
(A) Never. They are 50ft long.*


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 24, 2007)

(Q) What is the best time of year for running around in circles?


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 24, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> (Q) What is the best time of year for running around in circles?




In the month of the grasshoppers during a blue moon on a year ending in 3.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 24, 2007)

What is the best hairdo EVER?


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 24, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> What is the best hairdo EVER?




The beehive! Do you know the things you can hide in there.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 24, 2007)

How many bobby pins has my sister lost in her incredibly curly hair over the years?

P.S. This is fun!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 24, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> How many bobby pins has my sister lost in her incredibly curly hair over the years?
> 
> P.S. This is fun!!




I would say enough that they could wrap around the earth about 7 times.

PS&gt; Yes its fun it revolves around my own tiny little world.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 24, 2007)

How many rabbits do you think I'll end up with having at my maximum number?


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 24, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> How many rabbits do you think I'll end up with having at my maximum number?




I believe if we do not hire armed guards you will end up with every rabbit on the planet.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 24, 2007)

Now THAT I truly believe...as well as the amountof bobby pins lost in my sister's hair...hehe!! She's taken ashower before, the day AFTER she'd had her hair up, and found like twoor three hiding in there! Hehe!!

Ok...hmm...

Why do Californians call it "Storm Watch 2007" when it's merely raining outside?


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 24, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Why do Californians call it "Storm Watch 2007" when it's merely raining outside?




Because of Rain Storms...and they don't want to be left out.


----------



## Matsuro (Apr 24, 2007)

Whatever happened to werewolves?

How many rabbits can do the bunny hop?


*I can think of more but I will wait...can't wait to see what you say to those!*


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 24, 2007)

*Matsuro wrote: *


> Whatever happened to werewolves?
> 
> How many rabbits can do the bunny hop?
> 
> ...




What do you mean what happened to werewolves. The guy across the hall is one. He makes a racket during a full moon.

Rabbits do not do the bunny hop they are to cool for that. They do the bunny strut.


----------



## jil101ca (Apr 24, 2007)

Why does my hubby behave the way he does?


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 24, 2007)

Do stuffies have their own personalities?

Why are people and animals weird during a full moon?

How many stars are there?


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 24, 2007)

*jil101ca wrote: *


> Why does my hubby behave the way he does?




Because he is male and they make no sense. Lock him up in a closet allow him out to work and pay bills.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 24, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Do stuffies have their own personalities?
> 
> Why are people and animals weird during a full moon?
> 
> How many stars are there?




Yes they so. Sit and talk to them get to know them.

Because of the moons magnetic pull.

To many to count. What you think I don't have a life. Also countingstars is like eatting a tootsie pop. The world may never know.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 24, 2007)

Ok...how's this one...

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 24, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Ok...how's this one...
> 
> How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?




Why would a wood chuck chuck wood if he could just call the city and have them remove the tree?


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 24, 2007)

How can I smell the color nine? (from a Chris Rice song)


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 24, 2007)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> How can I smell the color nine? (from a Chris Rice song)


Chris is wrong you can smell it the only person who knows is Tiny andhe's not telling unless he gets some major money. Tiny is like Duke forthe right price he will sing. 

(LYRICS) 

Chris Rice LYRICS - Smell The Color 9 LyricsI would take no for an answer



Just to know I heard You speak



And I'm wonderin' why I've never



Seen the signs they claim to see



Are the special revelations



Meant for everbody but me?



Maybe I don't truly know You



Or maybe I just simply believe







'Cause I can sniff, I can see



I can count up pretty high



But these faculties aren't getting me



any close to the sky



But my heart of faith keeps poundin'



So I know I'm doin' fine



But sometimes finding You



Is just like trying to



Smell the color nine







Now I've never 'felt the presence'



But I know You're always near



And I've never 'heard the calling'



But somehow You've lead me right here



So I'm not looking for burning bushes



Or some divine graffiti to appear



I'm just begging You for some wisdom



And believing You're putting some here







repeat chorus







Smell the color nine?



But nine's not a color



And even if it were you can't smell a color



That's my point exactly[/code]


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 24, 2007)

Just for grins...I thought I'd share that my sonEric worked in the bookstore for Chris Rice's parents....super supercool people. Nice family...I'd never heard his music till one daysomeone at church mentioned he'd grown up in that church and who hisparents were....then I listened to his music..

Ok - so why can Tiny smell the color nine and Miss Bea can't?

Is it Tiny's a buck and she's a doe?

Tiny's a flemish and she's a lionhead?

Tiny's black and she's harlequin?

Miss Bea says its cause his nose is broken...


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 24, 2007)

*TinysMom wrote:*


> Just for grins...I thought I'd share that my son Eric workedin the bookstore for Chris Rice's parents....super super cool people.Nice family...I'd never heard his music till one day someone at churchmentioned he'd grown up in that church and who his parents were....thenI listened to his music..
> 
> Ok - so why can Tiny smell the color nine and Miss Bea can't?
> 
> ...


Tiny has learned the ways of the indian spirits while lose in yourbackyard. Turns out the indian spirits are male and angry because theirwives tossed them out after a wild night with some white man with agolden mane. So now anything with a mane is banned in their littleworld. Color has nothing to do with it they say they are not racist.They actually think she is a wise leader.


----------



## jil101ca (Apr 25, 2007)

Why do fish swim backwards through the forest?


----------



## ChandieLee (Apr 26, 2007)

What came first: the chicken or the egg and why?


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 26, 2007)

*jil101ca wrote: *


> Why do fish swim backwards through the forest?




Because they want to make sure they follow the same path out and leave a smaller puddle.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 26, 2007)

*ChandieLee wrote: *


> What came first: the chicken or the egg and why?




They came at the same time. The chicken saw the egg and wasso shocked not know what it was she put it in her mouth andaccidentally swallowed it. Than she pushed and pushed because it wasuncomfortable and finally she pushed it out.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 26, 2007)

Why did the chicken cross the road?

(Hint: The Texan answer is "to show the armadillo it could bedone.." but we're looking for the New England answer...).

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 26, 2007)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Why did the chicken cross the road?
> 
> (Hint: The Texan answer is "to show the armadillo it could bedone.." but we're looking for the New England answer...).
> 
> Peg


Fall Version:

Because it wanted to get a better view of the leaves changing colors.

Winter Version:

It was tying to dodge a snow ball.


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey....I resemble that remark!

So why is a robin's egg blue when the robin isn't blue?

And why isn't the sky purple?

Why does grass taste good - but dirt doesn't?

Why are there lionheads? (Just to torment me?) 

and....

oh wait...maybe that's enough for now - I'm supposed to be over in the Bunny Chat area..

Ok...one more - why don't flemish giants have lop ears?

Tiny
aka The BunFather
*
JadeIcing wrote:*


> Tiny is like Duke for the right price he will sing.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 26, 2007)

*The BUNFATHER wrote: *


> Hey....I resemble that remark!
> 
> So why is a robin's egg blue when the robin isn't blue?
> 
> ...


Ohh the Bunfather honors me with his presence!

The Robin tries hard to be patriotic.

The sky is blue so it doesn't clash with the green on the trees.

Grass taste good because it has some good nutrients. Dirt taste bad because all kind of animals defecate on it.

Lionheads are there to torment you. Sorry that is your moms fault.

Flemish giants have up ears so that they don't miss anything that is said around them.


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Apr 27, 2007)

You're better at answering questions than mom so I'm gonna ask some here.

Why does Duke keep wanting to sell the bean recipe? Why doesn't he just sell it and get it over with?

Why does the UPS man honk his horn and wake me up from my nap?

Why don't I get more hay?

Why does the dog bark? Why do mom and dad have a black dog when they have me? (yes, I know they had her first)

Why does mom try to eat fruit loops without sharing?

Oh - and

why don't you come over to the bunny chat area and do this too? I bet the bunnies have LOTS and LOTS of questions for you...

like why is yellow...yellow?

The BunFather


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 27, 2007)

*The BUNFATHER wrote: *


> You're better at answering questions than mom so I'm gonna ask some here.
> 
> Why does Duke keep wanting to sell the bean recipe? Why doesn't he just sell it and get it over with?
> 
> ...


Thank you I try very hard to be the best.

Duke wants his owner to concentrate on just him not the stupidbeans.Duke gets treats every time not to talk. He starts eatting andthat is when his slave chases everyone off.

UPS is determained to make everyone misrable. Do not take it personaly. 

Mom is stingy. She thinks by holding back hay she gets some leverage on you.

The dog barks because it is an unwritten rule they must bark to makesure everyone is awake. The dog was training to make sure the humanscould care for bunnies. Sometimes they need to practice with the dog tomake sure there slave skills stay up to date. 

Mom does that to torcher you. She laughs inside with every bite. Bite her ankles.

If I do it in the Bunny Chat area I may have one of my rabbits do it. Maybe Dallas he thinks he knows everything. 
The color yellow is called yellow because red was taken.

Ali/Jade


----------



## Spring (Apr 29, 2007)

Why don't people fry pickles?


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 29, 2007)

*Spring wrote: *


> Why don't people fry pickles?




Because the oil hates the pickles.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 29, 2007)

Why do birds suddenly appear....

Everytime my husband is near?


----------



## Greta (Apr 29, 2007)

Why is it that people giving speeches say "I would like to thank (insert name here)" instead of actually thanking them?


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 30, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Why do birds suddenly appear....
> 
> Everytime my husband is near?




Because they know he is a sucker for a good cause.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 30, 2007)

*Greta wrote: *


> Whyis it that people giving speeches say "I would like to thank (insertname here)" instead of actually thanking them?




If they said thank you to them this time they wouldn't have anyone tothaznk next time and would look like they are full of themselves.


----------



## missyscove (Apr 30, 2007)

Why do Spanish people speak Spanish, Frenchpeople speak French, and English people speak English, but Americansdon't speak American and Canadians don't speak Canadian?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 3, 2007)

*missyscove wrote: *


> Why do Spanish people speak Spanish, Frenchpeople speak French, and English people speak English, but Americansdon't speak American and Canadians don't speak Canadian?


We are not very original people.


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Jul 4, 2007)

Dear Miss Jade Icing,

I've been thinking about this thread for a long time and I still have a bunch of questions that even Miss Bea doesn't know the answer to after a whole year of kindergarten (seems to me she was pretty dumb if she had to stay there a whole year...but I get bit whenever I say that).

Why do birds eat worms? Why not eat carrots?

Why does it rain on both good rabbits and bad rabbits if they're outside?

Why did God make fleas? 

Why do people seem so fascinated with fireworks and loud noises?

If a man speaks when he's alone in the forest and a woman doesn't hear him....is he still wrong?

Why can't I play ball with the big round cactus? I thought I could get Miss Bea to play catch.

Why are there loofahs and how do they feel about being made into sponges? Are they born all those strange colors?

Why is "wine cooler" colder than wine? Is it cooler than beer too?

These are the ones I can think of for right now....

oh...and why do people fall in love? 

_*The BunFather*_


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 9, 2007)

*The BUNFATHER wrote: *


> Why do birds eat worms? Why not eat carrots?
> 
> Why does it rain on both good rabbits and bad rabbits if they're outside?
> 
> ...




Birds know if they move in on bunny food the buns will get them.

Because they all need a bath.

People have some very very bad ideas about fun.

Man is always wrong. It does not change a thing.

Playing with a cactus would be like having hundreds of needles jammed into you.

Loofahs are born on a cloud. Each cloud is a different color. They feel like it is there duty in life. 

Wine coolers are the coolest thing in the world.

People fall in love to have someone to share life with.


ETA: God made fleas so that they could torment innocent animals.


----------



## MissBea (Mar 24, 2008)

Miss Jade,

Tiny always liked to ask you questions and then think about your answers. Here's one from me.

WHY WON'T BUCKS STAY FAITHFUL TO ONE GIRL?

Especially when she's as BEAUTIFUL as I am?

_*Miss Bea*_


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2008)

*Miss Bea,*

*I loved answering questions for Tiny. I miss him so.*

*Well a buck like a male human are defective. No matter how hard you try to train them they tend to falter.*

*He I am sure is not sure that he is worthy of perfection such as your self.*

*Miss Jade*

*MissBea wrote: *


> Miss Jade,
> 
> Tiny always liked to ask you questions and then think about your answers. Here's one from me.
> 
> ...


----------



## swanlake (Mar 28, 2008)

why are there no blue vegetables?


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 28, 2008)

*swanlake wrote: *


> why are there no blue vegetables?


Because blue took to long in the flower line that by the time blue got to thevegetable line there was none left.


----------



## MissBea (Mar 28, 2008)

Miss Jade,

I have more questions for you 'cause Tiny told me before he passed that I could go to you and mom when I had questions. (Mind you - normally I had answers for him).

What should a doe do when her buck wanders? Should she stick with him anyway? Should she give him the boot? (Where do I get a boot?)

Is it ok for me to live with Zeus and let Ambrosia live with us? We're only roommates and "friends"....although I do love it when Zeus grooms me! 

Should I say yes to Zeus and stay with him forever (or until he wanders off again)?

How is it I love Tiny - and Zeus - at the same time? I know I'll never see Tiny again....but I still think of him and smile.

Now to the fun stuff...

Why does mom insist on photo shoots sometimes and put me in baskets and stuff? 

Why does mom have to use a "cell phone" when she's sitting at her desk next to her regular phone?

Why does mom not just give me the bag of yogurt chips so I can eat them whenever I want? I only eat one - or one and a half - at a time?

Why do I get more vegetables on something called "payday" and less vegetables right before "payday"?

Why do I have to share my room with Audrey and Sport? I know they only have the closet but I LIKE the closet?

That's all for now...

Oh - and why would humans like raspberry in their cake? YUCK!

Why not just have straight raspberries?

_*Miss Bea*_


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 28, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Spring wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Why don't people fry pickles?
> ...



Deep fried pickes are THE BEST!!! Every time I go home, I have to eat at this restaruant that does beer-battered deep-fried pickes.:biggrin2:


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Mar 28, 2008)

Is a tomato a fruit, or a vegetable?


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 17, 2009)

*PixieStixxxx wrote: *


> Is a tomato a fruit, or a vegetable?


Its a Fregetable.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Why does apple live woth you and not me

when will We hit the lottery 

How many pair of shoe will I own in my life time


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 17, 2009)

Why when you stay in bed longer do you feel _more_ tired?
What are hiccups _actually_

Courtesy of Dara O'Brien


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 17, 2009)

When will this downhill rollercoaster start going upwards ?


----------



## Nyx (Sep 18, 2009)

Why do my new slaves keep me in a cage instead of a NIC pen? (I can't get out this way and I have special missions I need to do to guard the house).

Why didn't the dog take out Lord Dumpster like he was supposed to? Should I have used a cat to put a contract out on him?

Why does Zeus get to live in the bedroom and why oh why does he sleep with the humans at night? They've said something like, 'He's almost like having a cat around..'. I'd thump them off if I was him.

Why did I have to ride in a BLUE carrier bag on the airplne? I like pink and purple better.

Why can't Mercury and I date now? We can only flirt through the bars...

Am I gonna like it when I become a mama?

and finally..

Why doesn't Apple live here as my little sister? I like her!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 18, 2009)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> Why does apple live woth you and not me
> 
> when will We hit the lottery
> 
> How many pair of shoe will I own in my life time



Cause she wants to live with me.

Right after we do.

HAHAHA I am hiding my shoes. I don't trust you.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 18, 2009)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Why when you stay in bed longer do you feel _more_ tired?
> What are hiccups _actually_
> 
> Courtesy of Dara O'Brien


I am trying to figure this out! I really need the answer.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 18, 2009)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> When will this downhill rollercoaster start going upwards ?


When the time is right.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 18, 2009)

*Nyx wrote: *


> Why do my new slaves keep me in a cage instead of a NIC pen? (I can't get out this way and I have special missions I need to do to guard the house).
> 
> Why didn't the dog take out Lord Dumpster like he was supposed to? Should I have used a cat to put a contract out on him?
> 
> ...



They are testing your escape skills. That and some one *cough*Lord*Cough*Dumpster*Cough* is paying them.

I say go with a cat or maybe a guinea pig. 

Zeus is special....

They couldn't find pink or purple that would suit your magestic personality.

You are still young for that. You shouldn't even be flirting young lady.

You will love it! You will have tons of little ones to train on how to beat Lord Dumpster.

Apple lives here because it is her place to be but you are always welcome to visit.


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 18, 2009)

Why is my husbun allergic to hay but loves buns so much?


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 19, 2009)

Very easy to answer he married you, loves bunnies... He has good taste.


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 19, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Very easy to answer he married you, loves bunnies... He has good taste.


:highfive:


----------



## Saudade (Sep 24, 2009)

When I was just a little boy
I asked Ali, What will I be?
Will I be pretty, will I be rich?


----------

